# Who still uses old Chevys for plow trucks?



## BurnoutNova (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm still using a mid 80's Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 for my plow setup. I'm not a big fan of IFS so I'm sticking with the old Chevy's because they have a solid axle. Haven't broken anything yet, but then again I just do medium sized commercial lots, no wal mart sized parking lots yet!

I'd liek to find a K20 or K30 and put my plow on, just haven't found one that isn't super expensive or already thrashed to the point I don't want it.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

You can either do a junkyard solid axle conversion, or buy a newer truck with a solid axle. Yes, there are some newer trucks with solid front axles, if that is something that really floats your boat.


----------



## BurnoutNova (Feb 22, 2013)

jasonv;1605357 said:


> You can either do a junkyard solid axle conversion, or buy a newer truck with a solid axle. Yes, there are some newer trucks with solid front axles, if that is something that really floats your boat.


I hear ya... I know the newer dodge and ford 3/4 and 1 tons use SFA setups... I guess the second thing is this is a low budget operation. I only help guys and have a couple small lots that I do, so I don't need a 10-20K dollar truck that sits 9 months out of the year.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if i had to own a chevy/gmc it would be a mid 80's 1 ton. super tough trucks, reliable and real easy to work on. but they are hard to find in nice shape. typically they are beat to hell or rusted to hell - and in many instances, both.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

I still use a 1976 K30 dually with an old cable control western. its got a welders bed on it and I stacked the tool boxs full of solid cement block. full time FWD and a rear locker. 454 for power do almost all my plowing jsut idleing around the yard. really greatheater and no radio. only down side to it is the fuel consumtion. I don't even drive it to the gas station. just keep it on the farmstead and put a 5 gallon can in befor I start it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

First truck I ever plowed in was 1978 GMC. I still pass it on my route sitting infront a house, it's clamored with junk but still looks in resonable shape. The guy who bought it stopped me at the dump last year saying he wants to fix it up and plow with it but it doesn't look likely. 
I remember having to keep the windows open all the time or the heater would just cook you out cause it needed to be on high to cool the engine. I really don't miss it, I know it won't do half the stuff my duramax does with ease and comfort.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a 77, an 80, an 83, and a 85. All plowed at least 14 hours each last night and today. And are waiting for Monday's storm system to show up. I love them. Easy to work on, very little to go wrong, and they look sweet!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd use a Chevy.......for ballast. Lol


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Sawboy;1605936 said:


> I'd use a Chevy.......for ballast. Lol


Really? What were you plowing in today? Busted!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

The suburban is different. Burbans are badass! They get a pass. wesport


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Just sold an '87 K30 military diesel, w/ 26k original miles...had it listed for over 4 months before I found a serious buyer. Thing was a solid tank, but I wasn't driving it enough.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

coldcoffee;1605999 said:


> Just sold an '87 K30 military diesel, w/ 26k original miles...had it listed for over 4 months before I found a serious buyer. Thing was a solid tank, but I wasn't driving it enough.


Sounds like a work horse. How much were you able to get for it ?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

My first pickup plow truck--a new 79' Chevy 3/4 ton with 4:88 gearing and a 8' all hydraulic Fisher plow.What a beast of a truck.In 4L in granny,that baby would snap your neck back if you weren't careful.Then,up until 4 years ago I plowed with a 88' V30 dump truck[old style,square nose] which was also a hoot.My Dmax eclipses both though and using half the amount of fuel while doing it in comfort and class.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

2_Djinn;1606012 said:


> Sounds like a work horse. How much were you able to get for it ?


I let it go for $5,500. I could have sold it a few times for a bit more, but most who wanted it didn't have that much cash on hand & can't get financed on a truck that old. There's a fine line at a value on a truck this old, because it's easier to use less cash as a down payment on something newer. Most of the inquiries were from either farmers or former military who had a sentimental attachment.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a 1980 K20 that is now my back up truck. As much as I like it, it beats me up after a while. Dont be scared of IFS ( I was too) they're very tough.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

here's my baby...1978gmc 454bb


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

And everybody thinks my 92 3/4 ton tbi 350 suburban is old. You guys got me beat.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

coldcoffee;1605999 said:


> Just sold an '87 K30 military diesel, w/ 26k original miles...had it listed for over 4 months before I found a serious buyer. Thing was a solid tank, but I wasn't driving it enough.


In my opinion, those old military trucks (and Blazers) are the absolute best plow trucks. I plowed with a '76 K20 with a Western strait blade for many years. It did good, but the military trucks do way better. I replaced it last fall with an '86 military Blazer (M1009 to be technical) and could not believe how much better it did. Between using at least 50% less fuel, it pushes snow like a tractor. A friend of mine runs ex-military trucks exclusively. I think he has a fleet of 5 of them, one of which is a M1028 (locked in the front in addition to the rear locker/posi they all have). They have arguably the strongest drivetrain ever put in a truck: TH400, locked 14-bolt ff rear, kingpin Dana 60 front, and the trucks are 4.56 geared. The 6.2 wont win you any races, and I wouldnt want to pull a trailer every day with one, but when taken care of they run good and get great mileage.

As long as you dont mind working on your plow truck now and then, the old stuff is just fine. The benefit to the old stuff is its relatively simple to work on. I do like plowing with my '03 2500HD, but the older trucks feel more "solid" to me. Just remember-they all break down eventually. Its what it takes/cost to fix it that counts.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I had bought the truck w/ the intention of installing a plow and running it for back up but as another business move came into play, I never got around to doing the install. I purchased the truck from a small town fire dept. who's fire chief used it on calls, which the city bought from army surplus.

The fire chief told me that it had 5:13 gears that they replaced w/ 4:11 I believe. Anyway, like I said it drove like a tank & was loud to drive. Not the type of truck to take on long distance trips, but for plowing it would have been a beast. 

The fuel gauge was sticking somewhat from sitting, so I would top off the tank often. Compared to my F350 6.0, the fuel consumption seemed much less. Probably my favorite part about it was that it had no emissions crap all over it. You could see and touch every injector & could almost stand in the engine compartment if you really wanted to.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't want to walk on the thread, but I know how much everyone likes pics.
Here's a few:


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*Plowing with 90 Chrvy 1/2 ton*

I'm currently plowing my dirt drive through the woods with a 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton with 4.3L and 5 speed with a 7 1/2' Meyers plow. Does a good job, just wish I had a short wheel base like my 1979 Dodge Ramcharger was. This is do to some of the tight quarters I need to plow in. Looking for a small Jeep, or early Bronco or Bronco II, or S10 Blaser style. So far have not found a reasonable one yet.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

I plow our drive with an '87 Chevy 1/2 ton. About the only other thing I use it for is hauling firewood, where the 8' bed can carry a lot of wood. 

As an aside, my town dump has a recyle station and they have a book shelf there. I found a Chilton Manual for 1970-82 Chevy trucks. I didn't want to see it thrown away but I don't need it. If any of you guys want it, I'd be happy to mail it to you.


----------



## tufamc (Dec 1, 2012)

1975 Chevy k20, 350, th350 auto, np205, Dana 60's 4:10, rear Detroit locker, western ultra mount, 265/75/16 cooper winter masters, awesome heater, not much rust, best plow truck ever, just bought a 2013 Chevy 2500hd 4x4 4door gas, was thinking of putting plow on it, but nooooo way, old trusty, it too trusty!!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

here's one.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I ran an '85 K-20 as my plow truck from 1989 to 2009 before putting a Boss V on my 2003 Silverado. It was one tough truck and parts were cheap and plentiful. Sometimes I regret not fixing it up but it needed all new brakes, brake and tranny lines and several body panels. My Silverado is a good plow truck but I feel I need to plow a lot easier with it. Here's my old baby...sniff.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98991&highlight=k-20


----------



## tufamc (Dec 1, 2012)

old trusty....


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Oops...that was supposed to to 99 to 09.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I used my 88 and my 92 Great plow trucks if ya ask me !


----------



## beatthat (Feb 25, 2013)

I have an 88 blazer full size with a 8ft fisher plow. I like it a lot.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I used my old K20 for an on call job today. Can't beat them for simplicity and reliability that's for sure.

I'm gonna have to learn how to post pictures of the old thing before someone finally talks me into selling it.


----------



## RoppM1009 (Aug 27, 2018)

road2damascus said:


> And everybody thinks my 92 3/4 ton tbi 350 suburban is old. You guys got me beat.


New here and wondering what is a good plow set up for m1009 blazer? Snow is often heavy 4-6" but we can get 2' in a week. Plowing on chipseal that I would hate to wreck. Tired of quad and sidebyside plowing.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

RoppM1009 said:


> New here and wondering what is a good plow set up for m1009 blazer? Snow is often heavy 4-6" but we can get 2' in a week. Plowing on chipseal that I would hate to wreck. Tired of quad and sidebyside plowing.


Welcome to the site.

You'll likely get more help if you start your own thread rather than jumping on someone else's.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the team. What Cwren said. And what's chipseal?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome to the team. What Cwren said. And what's chipseal?


Chipseal is another term for Tar and Chip road way.

Around here we call them "Hard Roads" not be be confused with a "Blacktop Road" though.


----------

